# Dan Brown's Lost Symbol



## dhouseholder (Sep 1, 2009)

So unless you've been living in a hole, under a rock, in a cave on the dark side of the Moon, you've heard about this book. Pondering the effect that it will have on our beloved fraternity I came across some startling leaks that hint at the nature of the book. 

Here someone claims that the new book will be about George Washington's near traitorous act of turning over the Continental Army to the British during the War. He goes on to examine some of the Twitter hints and finds that this plot may be consistent with the hints.

I think that every time we get something like this book, it is a dual edged sword. I am sure that even tough Opus Dei didn't care for the light that Dan Brown shed on them, they still received publicity. And we all know that there is no such thing as bad publicity. If this leak is true and Bro. G. Washington *is* portrayed in a bad light, it will be very uncouth and probably over-boil my patriotic pot, but, if at the end of the day it brings good men the door of our lodge, then so be it. *We all know* that Washington was the Greatest Patriot, and people will lash out at Brown for his remarks, but we as a Fraternity need to keep our passions encircled, and be pillars of reason.


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been wrong before,but, even in 2009 I don't think portraying George Washington in a bad light is a way for Dan Brown or anybody else to win friends in America.


----------



## A7V (Sep 4, 2009)

God save the queen!!


----------



## Nate Riley (Sep 4, 2009)

RedTemplar said:


> I have been wrong before,but, even in 2009 I don't think portraying George Washington in a bad light is a way for Dan Brown or anybody else to win friends in America.



True!

This book is going to create a buzz about masonry.  We need to be ready with our individual pitches about the good in masonry.  Hopefully, we will see an increase in petitions.


----------



## dhouseholder (Sep 5, 2009)

Was there any buzz generated by National Treasure? Did anyone report seeing an influx?


----------



## JBD (Sep 6, 2009)

just ordered it as an ebook so I can read it for myself the day it comes out - plus it is only 9.95 that way


----------



## rhitland (Sep 6, 2009)

I know in many investigations the subject National Treasure has come up as what rekindled their longing to be a Mason and they petition shortly after, I can think of 3 recently and since that is as far as I can think back this is all I can report! :}


----------



## drapetomaniac (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm traveling to florida when it releases, so didn't want to have it delivered while it was gone.

So, I'll be hunting for it in a strange town the day it comes out to read it while traveling.

Has anyone's lodge discussed handling an uptick in interest?  (I believe others have held open book discussions on similar things in the pasts, or increased "open house" events.


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is a website that should be most interesting.

http://www.freemasonlostsymbol.com
It is by Chris Hodapp and sponsored by The Masonic Society.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.usatoday.com/life/books/news/2009-09-14-dan-brown-lost-symbol_N.htm


----------



## owls84 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Masonry in a good light!!!*

This is from the article that is the frontpage of yahoo right now. 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090915/ap_en_ot/us_books_brown_masons 

"I have enormous respect for the Masons," Brown told The Associated Press during a recent interview. "In the most fundamental terms, with different cultures killing each other over whose version of God is correct, here is a worldwide organization that essentially says, `We don't care what you call God, or what you think about God, only that you believe in a god and let's all stand together as brothers and look in the same direction.'

"I think there will be an enormous number of people who will be interested in the Masons after this book (comes out)," Brown said.

Later:

Brown is not a Mason, but said that working on the novel helped him imagine a time when religious prejudice would disappear and added that he found the Masonic philosophy a "beautiful blueprint for human spirituality." 

He was tempted to join, but, "If you join the Masons you take a vow of secrecy. I could not have written this book if I were a Mason," he says. 

And now? 

"They've let me know the door is always open."


----------



## A7V (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Masonry in a good light!!!*

bah humbug!   less is more!

edit:  hey,  where the heck did this avatar thing come from?  I don't remember adding that, did you do that Blake?


----------



## webstermason (Sep 15, 2009)

Did anyone rush out today and pick up a copy? Here's a link to a story I saw online              



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090915/ap_en_ot/us_books_brown_masons


----------



## rhitland (Sep 15, 2009)

I did not but saw a story on the national news today, about 3 minutes or so and it was all about Freemasonry. I saw the S&C at least 12 times and D.C. is gearing up for the rush of tourist like others recieved from Da Vinchi Code. Our website got a few dings today, who knows but Tom and I are convinced the book had something to do with it seeing as we had 10 contact us today we are meeting with 7 possible Thursday! Getty up, I hope your lodge has a good website b/c the rush is about to hit and the web will be their portal to us.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 15, 2009)

Time to step up the investigations as well.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 15, 2009)

It's the default avatar. You can upload your own to replace it.


----------



## dhouseholder (Sep 15, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Time to step up the investigations as well.



+1


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 15, 2009)

webstermason said:


> Did anyone rush out today and pick up a copy? Here's a link to a story I saw online
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090915/ap_en_ot/us_books_brown_masons



Yup grabbed mine earlier today. I'm up to chapter 15...good read. I'm not sure how it will be recieved by the Masonic community. The first page describes degree ritual  Without giving away too much, there is one speech that Langdon gives about Masonry and it's awesome. Can't wait to finish it.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 15, 2009)

Think I'm gonna see if I can find a copy tomorrow, although I have to finish this touchy-feely book for my class first.


----------



## JBD (Sep 15, 2009)

drapetomaniac said:


> I'm traveling to florida when it releases, so didn't want to have it delivered while it was gone.
> 
> So, I'll be hunting for it in a strange town the day it comes out to read it while traveling.
> 
> Has anyone's lodge discussed handling an uptick in interest?  (I believe others have held open book discussions on similar things in the pasts, or increased "open house" events.



Yes I brought it up tonight at our stated meeting and we discussed some of the possible reactions, telling our guys how to handle the questions and reminded them of the EA charge.


----------



## Scotty32 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Yes I brought it up tonight at our stated meeting and we discussed some of the possible reactions, telling our guys how to handle the questions and reminded them of the EA charge.



Thats a very good idea JBD!


----------



## nightjmper (Sep 22, 2009)

The book was released in China today.  It sold out in both the English and Chinese.  I am not sure how many copies were received, but i was not surprised.  I managed to get a copy and plan on reading it tonight.

SV


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just bought the last copy that Hastings in Bryan had.  Not through the first chapter yet, but seems to be in the same Dan Brown fashion as the other two.  In a good way.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 24, 2009)

So far so good.:beer:


----------



## nightjmper (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I just finished the book, and I am torn.  I really enjoyed the book as a quasi-historical mystery / thriller.  Dan Brown has a great ability to really get you thinking and questioning the nature of things.  
 My issue is that he does such a good job blending the facts and his â€œtheoryâ€ into â€œNew Factsâ€.  While I donâ€™t think the book portrayed the Masons or any of the other fraternal orders in a bad light, I do think that he makes some statements as fact, about our beliefs and possible motivations that could stir up groups.
As I person, I have never been one to judge or speculate on anotherâ€™s beliefs.  As an EA starting his journey into what I hope will be years of enlightening education, I do not assume to know what masonry is all about.  I am just not confident most people are as non-judgmental.  
I guess the real question is:  Will this bring a flood of new people to our doors? And if so are the seeking brotherhood and knowledge, or intrigue and secrets? 

Sorry if the thoughts are a little muddy...been a long day


----------



## daopqc (Sep 25, 2009)

wow I am reading the book now and its great. And so far its giving the masons a better out look then the usual books out there.  It starts out clearing everything about what we are really about and not what people think we are. Dan Brown compares mason with coca cola.......to know the secret about coca cola and how to make it you must join coca cola. It clears up alot of questions the public has about freemasonry but one thing is clear Masons have a very important part in American history and future. One guy mad it clear to me on you tube when he said the 1st mason in the new world (13 colonies) did meet in secret in a pub (lodge) and plan rebellion and revolution and over throw the british it would not have happen because thoughts like then , out in the open would have had them be-headed.So if the masons didnt meet in secret non of it would have happen. So thank you For Fathers for that. And masonic thinking !


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 25, 2009)

nightjmper said:


> Well I just finished the book, and I am torn.  I really enjoyed the book as a quasi-historical mystery / thriller.  Dan Brown has a great ability to really get you thinking and questioning the nature of things.
> My issue is that he does such a good job blending the facts and his â€œtheoryâ€ into â€œNew Factsâ€.  While I donâ€™t think the book portrayed the Masons or any of the other fraternal orders in a bad light, I do think that he makes some statements as fact, about our beliefs and possible motivations that could stir up groups.
> As I person, I have never been one to judge or speculate on anotherâ€™s beliefs.  As an EA starting his journey into what I hope will be years of enlightening education, I do not assume to know what masonry is all about.  I am just not confident most people are as non-judgmental.
> I guess the real question is:  Will this bring a flood of new people to our doors? And if so are the seeking brotherhood and knowledge, or intrigue and secrets?
> ...



Thank you for looking at the mad rush as something that might not necessarily be a good thing. It will just be more important for each WM to be cautious and careful in his selection of an investigating committee, and for them to do a very thurough job while serving on the investigating committies.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 27, 2009)

I thought the book was awesome.  I really like a lot of the concepts in it, especially the power of the mind and "god is within us all" stuff.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 28, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> I thought the book was awesome.  I really like a lot of the concepts in it, especially the power of the mind and "god is within us all" stuff.



I look forward to finding the time to sit down and read it as well.  Thanks for your review.


----------



## Scotty32 (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope there is not a surge of petitions after everyone gets to read it, or if they make a movie from it. 
I am sort of split on the issue. I always like to see new members, but at the same time it doesn't make sense to me to join because of a good novel you have read. That is a wrong reason to join in my opinion.
It makes as much sense as me wanting to convert to Catholicism after reading or watching Angels & Demons.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't know.  I've heard people come for all sorts of reasons.  

It would be worse if it was a Quentin Tarantino film with blood, goats and gore - as opposed to this, which gives a lot of detail on the thoughts and philosophies related to masonry.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 29, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> I always like to see new members, but at the same time it doesn't make sense to me to join because of a good novel you have read. That is a wrong reason to join in my opinion.



Mmm, not quite the way I see it.  This book/movie will be a lot of peoples' introductions to Masonry.  It isn't that a ton of people will want to join because the book told them to, but that the book told them we exist.:beer:


----------



## rhitland (Sep 29, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> I hope there is not a surge of petitions after everyone gets to read it, or if they make a movie from it.
> I am sort of split on the issue. I always like to see new members, but at the same time it doesn't make sense to me to join because of a good novel you have read. That is a wrong reason to join in my opinion.
> It makes as much sense as me wanting to convert to Catholicism after reading or watching Angels & Demons.




not to sure I care what gets them to the door as long as they are good men wanting to be better. You do have to think though Brother Scotty that the book generates a ton of overflow buzz. i.e. knock off books, water cooler talk, magazine articles. I bet the history channel is light up with masonic stuff right now, I know the news is which in the end the book is responsible for it all in an indirect way or profit way $$$$$$. People have not seen the S & Q in the public in a long time and the buzz will remind alot of people their Grandpa's where Masons like George Washington. The west gate must remain gaurded though.


----------



## caeservi (Sep 30, 2009)

Just finished the book and was pleased with it.  I was expecting the normal conspiracy crap that we have to deal with, but as mentioned numerous times in the previous posts, it actually portrays us in a good way and gives a good explanation of what we are all about.  Of course it wouldn't be a Dan Brown book with some earth shattering secret, and it does promote the whole "most masons are kept in the dark about the true secrets of the craft, that are only revealed after the 33Â°" but, hey, I guess the man has to make it scintillating to sell the book.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 30, 2009)

caeservi said:


> ...and it does promote the whole "most masons are kept in the dark about the true secrets of the craft, that are only revealed after the 33Â°" but, hey, I guess the man has to make it scintillating to sell the book.



+1.  Lol.:beer:


----------



## Scotty32 (Sep 30, 2009)

> Mmm, not quite the way I see it. This book/movie will be a lot of peoples' introductions to Masonry. It isn't that a ton of people will want to join because the book told them to, but that the book told them we exist.



That is another part of it that I am hoping for. Well stated.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 30, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> That is another part of it that I am hoping for. Well stated.



I sure agree with that statement. I like the idea that a large number of guys found out about us, and now are curious enough to seek admission. If the investigation commities do their job, then we will only be admitting the ones who truly want to become masons for the right reasons.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 1, 2009)

drapetomaniac said:


> I don't know.  I've heard people come for all sorts of reasons.
> 
> It would be worse if it was a Quentin Tarantino film with blood, goats and gore - as opposed to this, which gives a lot of detail on the thoughts and philosophies related to masonry.




Hey!  Carefull with the information about GOATS!


----------



## owls84 (Oct 1, 2009)

Finished it last night. (Tom- I took my time on it) I loved it. I think that if someone read this book and is still curious to learn more about masonry I would be hard pressed to deny them (don't get me wrong there is more needed than reading a book). The theme in this book is a great one and the lessons greater.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 3, 2009)

RedTemplar said:


> I have been wrong before,but, even in 2009 I don't think portraying George Washington in a bad light is a way for Dan Brown or anybody else to win friends in America.



I sure agree with that statement Brother Red Templer....


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 3, 2009)

How was Washington portrayed in a bad light?  Maybe I missed something.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 3, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> How was Washington portrayed in a bad light?  Maybe I missed something.



I think that will be in a future book.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 3, 2009)

Ah, ok.  What is that all about?


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 3, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Ah, ok.  What is that all about?



I am trying to find the post that some brother stated that Dan Brown's next book was supposed to portray George Washington in a less than nice light. I am not sure where the information came from. I am still trying to find time to read the present book.


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 3, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> How was Washington portrayed in a bad light?  Maybe I missed something.



Brother Shelton, This quote was made on September 2 before the release of "The Lost Symbol".  The statement was made in reference to a comment of what might included in Dan Brown's book.  Fortunately, the subject never came up in the novel and has become a non-issue.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 3, 2009)

Ah, ok.  Thanks.


----------

